# Stable/Testing/Unstable, Release/Beta/Alpha



## Bauer87 (17. März 2010)

Ab wann nutzt ihr eine Distribution?


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Mir kommen nur stable Releases auf den Server. Auch wenn ich bei einigen frischen Releases auch schon nen paar mächtige Bugs drinnen hatte (z. B. PHP-gzip kaputt )

Auch auf meiner Workstation kommt nur ein Stable zum Einsatz. Die Daten sind einfach zu wichtig


----------



## Bauer87 (17. März 2010)

Ich war lange zeit auch nur auf Debian Stable (also ganz doll ausgereift) unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich jetzt einen riesigen Schritt auf die aktuelle Ubuntu Alpha gemacht. Es läuft nicht alles wie es soll und manchmal wird meine CPU aus unerfindlichen Gründen über Minuten auf 100% ausgelastet. Ich habe mich das nur getraut, weil mein Laptop weiterhin mit nem fertigen Release (Ubuntu 9.10) läuft. Zur Not habe ich also eine Fallback-Lösung. Auf dem Desktop brauchte ich einfach einen vernünftigen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte — und die wollte ich mir nicht aus dem GIT selber kompilieren.


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Ich nutze Ubuntu Server 9.10 auf dem Server (in 32 Bit) im Text-Modus, läuft aber nach den ersten Updates alles wunderbar.

Auf der WS hab ich nen opensuse 11.2 installiert, funktioniert auch recht gut (auch wenn mir die KDE manchmal etwas lahm vorkommt...). Mit dem Grafiktreiber kann ich eh nur den OSS-ATI-Treiber nehmen, da meine Karte bereits unter Legacy eingestuft wird und der Treibersupport seitens AMD eher dürftig ausfällt 

Im Fluge geistiger Umnachtung wollte ich mal nen Treiber für ne Kyro II mit 3D Support entwickeln, da ich das Prinzip der Karte ziemlich cool finde. Nachdem ich allerdings mich mal damit beschäftigt habe, was man unter Linux für nen Aufwand in den bekloppten Grafiktreiber stecken muss, habe ich weit Abstand von der Idee genommen. Was Grafiktreiber angeht, da ist Windows doch deutlich unkomplizierter, dass muss man schon sagen!


----------



## Ahab (17. März 2010)

[X] Testing und Betas sind OK. Allerdings nur bei Spielen. Betriebssysteme und aufwändigere Anwendungssoftware würde ich mir nur nach dem Realease, wahrscheinlich sogar später mit aktuellen Patches holen.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. März 2010)

Es gibt ja mittlerweile Gallium3D, damit dürfte es einfacher geworden sein. (Die Kyro II war in der Tat recht interessant. Schade, dass ST aus dem Grafikmarkt ausgestiegen ist. Heute würde ich dafür nichts mehr entwickeln wollen.) Nen Treiber habe ich aber noch nie entwickelt, arbeite lieber im Userland.

Der radeon-Treiber ist ja mittlerweile auch sehr gut, soll später sogar OpenCL ab der x-Serie bringen. Mal schaun, ob ich dann meine x850xt wieder rauskrame. Habe die erst neulich durch eine HD4670 ersetzt — mir waren fast die Ohren abgefallen, hab mich an nem anderen Computer an Passivkühlung gewöhnt…


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja mittlerweile Gallium3D, damit dürfte es einfacher geworden sein. (Die Kyro II war in der Tat recht interessant. Schade, dass ST aus dem Grafikmarkt ausgestiegen ist. Heute würde ich dafür nichts mehr entwickeln wollen.) Nen Treiber habe ich aber noch nie entwickelt, arbeite lieber im Userland.
> 
> Der radeon-Treiber ist ja mittlerweile auch sehr gut, soll später sogar OpenCL ab der x-Serie bringen. Mal schaun, ob ich dann meine x850xt wieder rauskrame. Habe die erst neulich durch eine HD4670 ersetzt — mir waren fast die Ohren abgefallen, hab mich an nem anderen Computer an Passivkühlung gewöhnt…


Ist zwar jetzt mächtig OT: Das war zwar mehr so ein Lernprojekt, aber es wäre auch deutlich mehr Arbeit als nur ein WE geworden  Zumal ich überhaupt erstmal an die Architektur kommen bzw. diese verstehen müsste. Das wären ein paar längere Reverse Engineering Sessions geworden, voller Frustration und totalter Konfusion


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2010)

[X] Testing und Betas sind OK. Stabil genug und trotzdem aktuell.


----------



## riedochs (17. März 2010)

Debian testing. Ist stabiler als die meisten Distris


----------



## midnight (17. März 2010)

Naja Debian Stable ist halt auch meist uralt. Auf dem Server nur stabile Sachen, aber sonst test ich auch gern man neues.

so far


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2010)

Dass ich Sidux auf meiner grossen Kiste benutze, sagt ja schon alles 

(OT: es fängt ja schon unter Win mit FF Minefield Subversions an, die jedoch nie abschmieren )

Ansonsten nutze ich Ubuntu Moblin Remix 9.04 (also Stable) auf dem Netbook.


Noch ganz kurz: Bei mir ist noch keine "unstable" software abegeschmierts, so what?


----------



## Octopoth (22. März 2010)

[x] Testing und Betas sind OK. Stabil genug und trotzdem aktuell.


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2010)

testings und betas sind okay!


----------



## Dolomedes (4. April 2010)

Slackware ,stable.


----------



## tom5520 (6. April 2010)

Also ich nehm auch Alpha Versionen und so aber nur zum testen, also nicht als Hauptprogramm oder -system...


----------

